# Getting more replies to threads that have died/never got replies



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so thanks to @_Van_ @_Vin The Dreamer_ @_Ace Face_ @_donkeybals_ @_Carmine Ermine_ @_Erbse_ @_bellisaurius_ @_friction_ @_Impermanence_ @_sprinkles_ @_Adrift_ @_MyName_ @_Snow Leopard_ @_Action Potential_ @_liza_200_ @_quadrivium_ @_GoodOldDreamer_ @_Promethea_ @_BeauGarcon_ @_Jawz_ @_Nintendo 64_ @_topix_ @_Peter_ @_Finaille_ @_Pete The Lich_ @_kudi_ @_mikki104_ @_Dark Romantic_ @_Probably_ @_Emerson_ @_Steel Magnolia_ @_Mutatio NOmenis_ @_firedell_ @_Leeoflittlefaith_ @_koalaroo_ @_darude11_ @_Kito_ @_Chipps_ @_Kaspa_ @_MrShatter_ @_cue5c_ @_LyricalWhip_ @_josue0098_ @_Jwing24_ @_SenhorFrio_ @_tanstaafl28_ I have discovered the secret of getting more thanks received than given, so now I have another question...

*How do you get more posts on threads you have started that have kind of umm... died?*

Apparently ''bumping'' is against the rules these days.


Note: When I say *bump* I am referring to people (yes I was guilty of this) going back to their original thread and writing a post below it that just said *bump* on it so people would reply. Not people who add new posts when they come with with more thoughts/ideas they would like to mention, or when they are trying to contribute more to the discussion and reply to people. I don't consider that *bumping*





Btw, that original thread was wrong. I got confused and asked how to get more thanks received than given, but... that is a pointless goal. I meant to ask, how do you get more thanks received than posts submitted (for example I make 30 posts and only get 10 thanks in total- how can I swing that ratio upwards? That's the question I was supposed to ask). How did that thread get so many replies anyway? Weird!

I still have about 70 thanks received less than posts made. Depressing  I think its because I'm lazy with some posts and just leave a sentence if I'm in a hurry or I don't read through the whole thread before contributing. I don't think its worth making a whole new thread about this. Or is it?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I think you could get away with bumping if you added a post that was at least a little on topic. At least, I have in the past. Just make sure it's new information and with good intent, y'know?

Or at least have it come off that way. roud:


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, I'll have to think a bit...

Maybe at first reviving it by already mentioned bumping, but then maybe asking one more question on theme discussed in thread (for example if this thread died and somebody wanted to get new replies here, you would ask "How would I get more replies on theme already finished?" It is similar theme, and it would fit into theme of this thread).
But that would be more complicated solution. Simpler solution would be simply asking for reviving thread, maybe (just as you did this time) mentioning somebody, who you think would give you interesting answer.
However asking for it would work too!

Hope this helps!


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

What? They decided new threads are better than the thread necromancy they used to enjoy? I think that's probably a good thing. I generally don't respond to threads that are too long (I like to read all the posts first), or too old (ie the original poster has long since probably left. 

As to bumping an old thread without the 10 char, I think PMing someone with a question about the thread you'd like answered, or a line of thought you thought they were particularly qualified to answer (ie, compliment them into answering)is a good one. you don't look tacky for the self bump since someone else did it, and it stays on a topic that you want to hear about. 

Otherwise, I'd probably let the thread die, and come up with a reformed question that might be of more interest. It's awfully hard to come up with a thread start that's both informative enough to be useful, and just controversial enough to keep the conversation going. Why not try again in a different way. If a new thread was distinctive enough, no one should be too annoyed when it shows up three or so weeks after the last one died.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> *How do you get more posts on threads you have started that have kind of umm... died?*Apparently ''bumping'' is against the rules these days.


I don't really pay attention to that rule, to be frank. If it's some else's thread about something general and I want to say something about it, I'll post. I do that because it is more organized. If it's my own thread, I only 'bump' if I have something to add to the thread. If it happens to 'bump' the thread, so be it. I don't just post 'bump'. I think that would be a bit selfish.

For some threads, I have just started new ones if I feel like I perceive the problem differently after some time has elapsed. I actually found that expressing the problem in a different way has led to different responses, which is quite interesting.

For example, these four threads I made (I'm not plugging the threads, I just think they're a good example and they're my threads so I understand what they're about):
What IS this? April, Advice forum (about fear)
a reason to live May, ISFJ subforum (about loneliness)
Opening up to people June, ISFJ subforum (about how to open up in order to make friends)
What is my metaphorical elephant in the room? September, Advice forum (trying to discover a reason for why I don't make friends)

To me, they're all related, but at different times, I felt differently, I expressed myself differently, I structured my posts differently. It's important to me to get the bottom of my problems, so making a new thread with my current mood is sometimes more important than grouping everything together (although, this post is a nice little tying together of my own related threads, I must remember this post ^^). 

I guess at the end of the day, you should consider why you want a thread to have a lot of replies, whether it's to organize things together, or maybe to look popular which I guess might be important to some, or something else.



cue5c said:


> I think you could get away with bumping if you added a post that was at least a little on topic. At least, I have in the past. Just make sure it's new information and with good intent, y'know? Or at least have it come off that way. roud:


This is well-phrased.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

What sub-boards do you spend the most time in, out of curiosity?

Also, thread necromancy is acceptable if the previous thread was actually worthwhile and had useful information; if you contribute to the subject at hand (while putting the thread in easy access for newbies) then this is a good thing.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Action Potential said:


> What sub-boards do you spend the most time in, out of curiosity?


The ENFP and NF Board. I am tempted to post things in other places but I am not convinced they will get as many replies, and with a lot of things I want replies from people who think in a similar way. It can be problematic, because if you need advice its good to get it from people who have strength in area's that you/other ENFPs may lack in, for example time management, or making friends.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> The ENFP and NF Board. I am tempted to post things in other places but I am not convinced they will get as many replies, and with a lot of things I want replies from people who think in a similar way. It can be problematic, because if you need advice its good to get it from people who have strength in area's that you/other ENFPs may lack in, for example time management, or making friends.


Ah, but just getting replies from people who think in a similar way can be detrimental. You might be surprised by just how much you could gain from the other boards, as well as how welcoming they are. (So long as you take into account their personality type and filter their reactions through that.)


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

darude11 said:


> Hmm, I'll have to think a bit...
> 
> Maybe at first reviving it by already mentioned bumping, but then maybe asking one more question on theme discussed in thread (for example if this thread died and somebody wanted to get new replies here, you would ask "How would I get more replies on theme already finished?" It is similar theme, and it would fit into theme of this thread).
> But that would be more complicated solution. Simpler solution would be simply asking for reviving thread, maybe (just as you did this time) mentioning somebody, who you think would give you interesting answer.
> However asking for it would work too!


Thank you for replying, but this post didn't make much sense to me. Is English a second language for you? Could you please try rewording what you have said? Thank you 



bellisaurius said:


> What? They decided new threads are better than the thread necromancy they used to enjoy? I think that's probably a good thing. I generally don't respond to threads that are too long (I like to read all the posts first), or too old (ie the original poster has long since probably left.


Trust me, its a HUGE problem in the ENFP board. It really irritates me, I feel like making a reference board for newbies/visitors to see threads that have already been started a hundred million times to discourage people from posting about the same thing. I want to see interesting, fresh topics. 

I think the main time to start up a new thread is if it hasn't been covered before, you have a whole new angle on it or if you are posting about a personal problem in your own life, with specific details and events that won't fit a one size fits all question and answer thread. Other than that, its just grr! I'm guilty of creating bad threads sometimes when I'm feeling lazy and can't be bothered using the search function, or want to make a thread specific to me, but after being in a board for a while you learn what topics have already been done together. 

I would create a directory thread if I had time. There's like 200+ pages of threads in the ENFP board now so it would take too long and get confusing. It would also be pointless unless the thread got stickied.

BTW, I closed my ''get more thanks recieved'' thread because I felt like it had enough/too many replies. I still get thanks on the original post every few weeks, its crazy how popular it is.



> As to bumping an old thread without the 10 char, I think PMing someone with a question about the thread you'd like answered, or a line of thought you thought they were particularly qualified to answer (ie, compliment them into answering)is a good one. you don't look tacky for the self bump since someone else did it, and it stays on a topic that you want to hear about.


So would you like, message this person and say you appreciate their insight and way of looking at things and link to the thread in question? What do you think of people that tag people in their threads asking them to stop by? I want to do it all the time, with the same people, but I think it would be very annoying. I guess you have to decide what threads you most want replies from.



> Otherwise, I'd probably let the thread die, and come up with a reformed question that might be of more interest. It's awfully hard to come up with a thread start that's both informative enough to be useful, and just controversial enough to keep the conversation going. Why not try again in a different way. If a new thread was distinctive enough, no one should be too annoyed when it shows up three or so weeks after the last one died.


And if the thread got no replies at all?



friction said:


> For some threads, I have just started new ones if I feel like I perceive the problem differently after some time has elapsed. I actually found that expressing the problem in a different way has led to different responses, which is quite interesting.
> 
> For example, these four threads I made (I'm not plugging the threads, I just think they're a good example and they're my threads so I understand what they're about):
> What IS this? April, Advice forum (about fear)
> ...


I think I do that too.



> I guess at the end of the day, you should consider why you want a thread to have a lot of replies, whether it's to organize things together, or maybe to look popular which I guess might be important to some, or something else.


I don't care about ''popularity''- I care about having friends and being liked. I don't want people to thank me just because they like me, I want my posts to have some value. I wouldn't mind people replying to my threads because its me posting though. I wouldn't consider myself one of the popular ones here, but I think a few people like me 

The motivation towards getting more replies is usually when I feel like I need more information to solve my problem, or I think its an interesting topic and I want to keep the conversation going. Sometimes it gets out of hand though and people start saying all the same things, I can't keep up with all the replies and I lose interest. The perfect number of replies is probably between 15 and 50, depending on what the topic is.




Action Potential said:


> Also, thread necromancy is acceptable if the previous thread was actually worthwhile and had useful information; if you contribute to the subject at hand (while putting the thread in easy access for newbies) then this is a good thing.


I sure hope so!



cue5c said:


> Ah, but just getting replies from people who think in a similar way can be detrimental. You might be surprised by just how much you could gain from the other boards, as well as how welcoming they are. (So long as you take into account their personality type and filter their reactions through that.)


I don't know how to approach other personality types and what information is worth going to them for. I don't know if I'll ever learn about other types because there's so much information and my mind just can't seem to absorb it all. Also, I don't know any other people in my life who are willing to take the test, so I don't have any real life examples to link to the descriptions. Celebrities don't help because I don't keep up with them/watch their interviews/know them in real life. Characters in movies/tv shows might be ok though.

Sometimes I've posted things in other boards and they've only gotten two replies, when I've been sure posting them in the ENFP board would have gotten a lot more than that. I'm not sure why that is. I wish we had the option of submitting a thread to up to five boards. Apparently you aren't supposed to create the same thread in multiple places, which can be annoying when you want to reach a wider audience.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> The ENFP and NF Board. I am tempted to post things in other places but I am not convinced they will get as many replies, and with a lot of things I want replies from people who think in a similar way. It can be problematic, because if you need advice its good to get it from people who have strength in area's that you/other ENFPs may lack in, for example time management, or making friends.


ISTJs thank a lot; try chatting with them, and you're guaranteed to get informative, practical advice from that board, as well.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Message to everyone: Feel free to plug any of your threads here, if you would like more replies to them. I surely will!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

@chickydoda


People usually post if they can either relate to the topic, it's a topic of interest, or they can connect with it some way for themselves. I often don't post on the ENFP threads because i don't connect with what the OP is asking. I think this derives from age, because many of the questions or concerns are of no value to me. Lost of our threads are very highschoolish, with issues relating to things i consider growing experiences, nor do they interest me. The ENFP forum doesn`t always bring quality threads, just the same thing over and over. This can be said about all type forums thou, not just ours.

If you`re looking for quality answers in regards to threads, it isn`t always better to post where you think people will understand you better. In order to get well rounded answers, i would suggest posting in other forums so you can get a whole new perspective on things. We need to also hear things we don`t want to hear, not always have people agree with us. We can`t learn by people always patting us on the back and saying `Yes, i know what you mean ". In some cases our questions/ concerns are due to our own faults, having an outside opinion( other types ) will be more useful to our personal grown in those cases. Other ENFP may not want to hurt you, so you might not be getting what you need to help with your situation either. Spread yourself around, try and be active with other types very different from you. New ideas, new information, your Ne will love you for it


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Shameless(full) Plug... @_friction_

*Has 0-3 Replies*
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...joy-talking-people-have-much-iq-than-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...ive-take-gift-exchanges-your-friendships.html
http://personalitycafe.com/general-...es-have-expiration-date-becoming-friends.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...e-isfjs-you-know-your-relationships-them.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...e-isfjs-you-know-your-relationships-them.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...100363-survey-your-life-plan-bucket-list.html
http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...-how-can-i-convince-my-mum-give-me-money.html (This issue has been resolved, I don't need more replies. Its just an example that posting in the board I thought would be most appropriate didn't spur that many replies).
http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/108091-what-expected-work-keeping-private-online.html
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/82687-what-types-more-likely-do-have-you-ever.html

*Didn't get many replies/as many as I was expecting:*
http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/96166-take-picture-your-pet-right-now.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/96584-inspired-mom-interview-person-below-you.html (Maybe this would have worked better in the games thread?)
http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/95526-grr-discriminary-terms.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...sy-thread-please-tick-box-if-applies-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/97922-have-you-ever-been-gameshow-least-tv.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...-thread-show-us-yours-well-show-you-ours.html (I was really hoping this would get stickied, I LOVED the INFP one.
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...arch-thread-enfps-turn-frown-upside-down.html
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...ile-search-thread-turn-frown-upside-down.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/91817-how-awesome.html
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...-given-you-more-satisfying-relationships.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...t-wanted-share-photo-you-got-any-funnies.html
http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/60778-what-do-you-do-when-youre.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/67465-what-would-you-do-if-how-would-you-react.html
http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/71103-describe-your-day-5-pictures.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...ould-you-do-how-would-you-react-part-2-a.html

*Needed/Wanted More Replies:*
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...-think-id-enjoy-university-worthwhile-me.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/99626-people-bipolar-loved-ones.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...what-do-you-have-offer-significant-other.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...ntic-partner-do-your-friends-picture-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/85433-any-christians-here.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/108083-questions-yall.html
http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/107281-endless-loop-questions-conversations.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...ut-yourself-would-you-still-seek-romance.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...-feel-like-your-just-spectator-your-life.html
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...ink-between-birth-order-personality-type.html

-If anyone has suggestions for these threads, let me know- if anyone actually looks at a few of them. Maybe some of them would have got better/more responses if they were posted in different boards. I don't know. 95% of the threads automatically go into the ENFP board, its pretty bad.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

A high ranking necromancer like myself cannot reveal his ways


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I think this derives from age, because many of the questions or concerns are of no value to me. Lost of our threads are very highschoolish, with issues relating to things i consider growing experiences, nor do they interest me.


Do you think those sorts of threads should be on an age specific board, or do you think its more like maturity level? (for example, the majority of highschoolers on the ENFP board seem more mature than me).



> The ENFP forum doesn't always bring quality threads, just the same thing over and over.


I know what you mean! I mentioned that before, it drives me crazy!



> If you're looking for quality answers in regards to threads, it isn't always better to post where you think people will understand you better. In order to get well rounded answers, I would suggest posting in other forums so you can get a whole new perspective on things. We need to also hear things we don't want to hear, not always have people agree with us.


One problem is I don't know the most appropriate board to post on for each thing on, another is that some boards don't seem to get much traffic (I don't usually get much advice on the advice boards!), then there's the fact that I feel like I get ''criticised'' enough at home and don't think I could handle more from strangers, and then other times I just feel like sharing experiences with people, not actually getting advice.



> In some cases our questions/ concerns are due to our own faults, having an outside opinion (other types) will be more useful to our personal grown in those cases. Other ENFP may not want to hurt you, so you might not be getting what you need to help with your situation either.


I guess I'm just scared of hearing negative things then getting really upset over them. I don't take criticism well especially if its not given in a certain way, in the past people have tried to help me, but I've taken it the wrong way and have been upset for weeks afterwards. I guess this is no surprise with all the kinds of threads I start here. It makes me intensely dislike the person giving the advice, and well, you've been on the receiving end of that a few times, lol (yup, just read a few of my old threads *cringe*).

I guess I could start posting in some other ''types'' boards that aren't too critical then work my way up. I've just started seeing a psychiatrist so I'm not sure where that will lead. Hmm. Ooh. She doesn't know about Meyer Briggs! It really annoys me because I want her to understand the differences between me and my mother, and being a minority as an ENFP! I'm sick of people thinking I'm a freak when I'm just being a typical ENFP! I have many other problems but some things are perceived as being problems because other types/the majority of the world don't understand/appreciate them as gifts/strengths. I was getting so uncomfortable when she was telling the psychiatrist about me, so much false information getting spread around. Ugh!

What types do you generally like getting advice from?



> Spread yourself around, try and be active with other types very different from you. New ideas, new information, your Ne will love you for it


:-O *Look of terror*


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Pete The Lich said:


> A high ranking necromancer like myself cannot reveal his ways


*shifty eyes*


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'd go about it with a post that relates to the topic. If it's your own thread, perhaps something that not only relates but pushes it forward a little, encourages fresh replies. Alternatively, you can search for similar threads that have already been made, if the topic isn't directly related to you.

The suggestion to post in other forums was also a good one. I'm sure people might go for some of these in the General Chat or Advice forums, for example.

You have quite the array of threads up there. The picture ones are simple: post a picture on each from your own arsenal.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

> So would you like, message this person and say you appreciate their insight and way of looking at things and link to the thread in question? What do you think of people that tag people in their threads asking them to stop by? I want to do it all the time, with the same people, but I think it would be very annoying. I guess you have to decide what threads you most want replies from.


RobynC does the PM thing from time to time. Since I don't get a lot of PMs, I tend to enjoy them, although, I'd imagine sending one to say jawz or one of the sparkly named poster might not be as well received since they probably get lots of them, but I really don't know. 

As far as summoning goes, I don't mind at all, and it seems when people do it, no one seems particularly annoyed. I'd imagine if it was once a week or so, no one would mind too much as long as you didn't pester them if they didn't respond.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Thank you for replying, but this post didn't make much sense to me. Is English a second language for you? Could you please try rewording what you have said? Thank you


Yes, I am worse in English than in my language, but that probably isn't problem. I am overally explaining things in too complicated way.

Back to the topic. I basically came up with three solutions (sorted by how complicated they are):
1. Bump it (simple, right?)
2. Invite to conversation somebody by mentioning him and asking on his/her opinion.
3. Try to expand theme of discussion by adding something to it (maybe another question, that is related to overall theme).


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking that there are many animal lovers here, so you could post a couple threads on dogs and raising animals. You could post a "Ask chickydoda" thread about ENFPs, a hobby you're really good at, or even about Australia.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Ok so thanks to @_Van_ @_Vin The Dreamer_ @_Ace Face_ @_donkeybals_ @_Carmine Ermine_ @_Erbse_ @_bellisaurius_ @_friction_ @_Impermanence_ @_sprinkles_ @_Adrift_ @_MyName_ @_Snow Leopard_ @_Action Potential_ @_liza_200_ @_quadrivium_ @_GoodOldDreamer_ @_Promethea_ @_BeauGarcon_ @_Jawz_ @_Nintendo 64_ @_topix_ @_Peter_ @_Finaille_ @_Pete The Lich_ @_kudi_ @_mikki104_ @_Dark Romantic_ @_Probably_ @_Emerson_ @_Steel Magnolia_ @_Mutatio NOmenis_ @_firedell_ @_Leeoflittlefaith_ @_koalaroo_ @_darude11_ @_Kito_ @_Chipps_ @_Kaspa_ @_MrShatter_ @_cue5c_ @_LyricalWhip_ @_josue0098_ @_Jwing24_ @_SenhorFrio_ @_tanstaafl28_ I have discovered the secret of getting more thanks received than given, so now I have another question...
> 
> *How do you get more posts on threads you have started that have kind of umm... died?*
> 
> ...



Make a racist comment? I haven't a clue.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Shameless(full) Plug... @_friction _


What? I don't understand. 

Do you want me to post in those threads or are you saying I was plugging my threads in my earlier post? I think I received enough food for thought in those threads and I'm still mulling over the replies, so I have no need to plug them for new replies.



chickydoda said:


> I meant to ask, how do you get more thanks received than posts submitted (for example I make 30 posts and only get 10 thanks in total- how can I swing that ratio upwards? That's the question I was supposed to ask). How did that thread get so many replies anyway? Weird!
> 
> I still have about 70 thanks received less than posts made. Depressing  I think its because I'm lazy with some posts and just leave a sentence if I'm in a hurry or I don't read through the whole thread before contributing. I don't think its worth making a whole new thread about this. Or is it?


If you're looking for ways to have a better post:thanks ratio, you might consider consolidating your responses. 
Exhibit A: Posts 11 and 13 = 1 post; 
Exhibit B: Posts 15 and 16 = 1 post. 
Then instead of four posts you only have two (and you're also not double-posting like in 15 and 16, which I think is against the rules).


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Bumping is against the rules? How will I ever hypnotize an army of crab people to take over the world when I say bump?


----------

